# Dell Studio XPS 1340 has 3G?



## hdsk.23 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello everyone...
Does anybody knows that Dell Studio XPS 1340 model contains buit-in 3G? I know there is option for sim card inside the battery but do not know what is used for actually??


*img690.imageshack.us/img690/5960/62786803.jpg


Please help....


----------



## p_dude (Nov 14, 2009)

not available in India


----------



## hdsk.23 (Nov 14, 2009)

is it 3G or something else?? i have searched it on google and got that it is for mobile broadband which is 3g ... means can i use bsnl 3g on it???


----------

